# Generator



## the_riz (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys, Everyone knows the sting in the electric bill from growing and for some of us its a major factor in when we can grow..

I was just thinking to myself surely there must be a man powered method of powering your grow room light, I mean we see them from big to small, from power station generators to dynamo's on a bycicle.. so my question is does anyone know of any form of generator or dynamo sufficent in powering a light for 12 hours or longer?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 4, 2007)

If you had the storage capability for generated electricity, then yes, I can think of many ways you could collect natural energy.

The storage batteries only live a year or two and are very expensive.

Also, powering back to the electric company is another way. If you can afford a single wind generator at 50,000 plus installation, then you can make 10,000 a year back from it, selling the power to the electric company.

Creeks with good year-round flow, a house on an intracoastal waterway, ocean front property..... I can design you a great power supply from any of those.

The bummer is that it takes money to make money with power. If you have less than 100K to invest in the business, then no, I wouldn't suggest any of them and certainly not any "home" type generator.

If you do have that much to invest, then you can make money with it next year and every year after that. That would eliminate your need for buying power and also give you a hell of an income after the initial outlay was recovered.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

one time our power lines got wiped out buy a huge elm tree and we lived off a generator for about 4-5 days,so i would guess you could do so it would be loud and with the price of gas now days i think it would be about the same price..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 4, 2007)

My generator uses one gallon of gas per/hour. That's roughly $3 per/hour.

Times 24 = 72 dollars a day.

$504 dollars a week.

$2,184.00 a month

In a period of no electric, I can run it for one hour out of 4 and it keeps everything running well, but for a grow room? No way. Too much money.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 4, 2007)

well thanks for the useful info guys, i was thinking more along the lines of you do 30 minutes hard on an excersize bike and it runs your ballast for 12 hours lol... would be nice huh..

Wind powers definetly a thought for the future huh stoney.. Very good thinking


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

i was talking with my dad about running a grow room off of solar panels,he said it would cost alot of money but it could be done what do you all think???


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13358&highlight=solar+pannel

:smoke1:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 5, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> i was talking with my dad about running a grow room off of solar panels,he said it would cost alot of money but it could be done what do you all think???


 
It can be done man. You'd have to have storage batteries. The cost of the panels and batteries would make it an expensive venture.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 5, 2007)

Reason, people dont create their own energy is because its
so EXPENSIVE to do so.  People that do are usually so well to do,
its easy for them.. IE: Ed Bagley junior and his Neighbor (the PBS science guy).

There was a special on them, and their organic and conservation of 
energy and how they sell their power back to the Power company.

(Political comments removed per/site rules. - Stoney)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2007)

Conserving electricity in other ways, helps offset the sting of the electricity for the lights.  For instance, changing all your light bulbs to cfls will make a difference.  Take shorter showers (if you have an electric water heater).  Set your thermostats a little lower in winter and a littler higher in summer.  I use the heat from the lights to help heat my house in winter.  Make sure you turn off lights, tvs, radios, computers, etc when not in use.  A little conservation can really help.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

unless of course ur like me, see my family owns a huge building, have a buisness operating out of it. so i could literally leave everything electric on, and still not have to worry bout bringing a penny out my pocket to pay the bill. but the rent that buisness gets charged is more than enough to pay that along with my other 2 utilites as well. its kinda like living for free, minus the taxes.


----------



## LURD (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello All!

     My Father used to say "you can wish in one hand, and **** in the other and which one weighs more."

     Yes you could use a generater BUT it will cost you. Not only the price of the unit, but running it would cost.

     Yes, you could use solar cells, or what ever but their again it would cost you. Besides the cost of the batteries, the inverters to put out the voltage to power the lights, puts out a trapizoidal wave, not that efficiant with transformers.

     Myself, I will stick with the power co. Yes they are expensive, but it is alot cheaper than trying to do it yourself.

     Or start growing outdoors!

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## jamstein (Aug 8, 2007)

you could try using solar cells on your roof, but those setups are terribly expensive and dont generate all that much power (enough for low wattage LEDs and stuff around eco friendly houses, but not heavy wattage lighting systems for plants)

if you want to grow cheap, grow outside

obv then you cant control the conditions or it might be seen or blah blah blah.

growing indoors is an expensive measure in terms of equipment and power

you can either afford it or you cant, its an investment though cause in the long run youl get all your weed out of your own grow


----------

